# Help!!!



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

I have had this little ball of fluff hanging around my window for the last few days and it seems to be deaf and blind so today I decided to take it in to see if it needs help.

I seems quite lethargic and is not eating or drinking anything.

Not sure what to do for the best.

Anyone know what it is?

What should I do with it?

Is there anyone in the Clacton area who can take it if needs be?

Im not really a rodent person but will look after it until it gets better and release it then if I can and needs be.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

It looks like a lil fluffed up rat to me:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Its a baby rat. Doesn't look like a wild rat. Maybe someone has let them go free because their rat had babies.

I'd buy some puppy/kitten milk. A plastic box with a few toys like loo rolls and cardboard boxes, fleecey blanket in there.

Best thing is to keep him warm, and feed him every couple of hours. I would come and pick him up but I do not know where Clacton is and its prob miles away!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> Its a baby rat. Doesn't look like a wild rat. Maybe someone has let them go free because their rat had babies.
> 
> I'd buy some puppy/kitten milk. A plastic box with a few toys like loo rolls and cardboard boxes, fleecey blanket in there.
> 
> Best thing is to keep him warm, and feed him every couple of hours. I would come and pick him up but I do not know where Clacton is and its prob miles away!


I did wonder if it was an "ex" pet.

Yes Clacton is miles from you but thanks anyway for your advice.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh My the poor thing..... It looks so cold... Glad you have taken this little one in... xxx


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Oh my... It is so cute! Im so glad you took it in! I would keep it warm and get to the vets for a check up asap!  xxx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

it looks ill to me judging by the hair standing up on end.

a dumbo rat i'd say.

shredd up loads of tissue paper for it to snuggle into.

as the op has said warm milk soaked in bread.think u have to buy special lactol milk though not cow's milk.think u can get it from pet shops.

keep a look out see if u can find anymore like him/her as i'm sure if there rats had babies there is sure to be more.some people can be so cruel!

can u put in a shallow bowl of water?
water bottle?

maybe buy some rat mix too,and they like milky porridge,scrambled egg
even baby jar foods that will get it to eat.

goodluck


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

sorry just noticed you've already shredded up paper.lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks to all for the advice so far. :thumbup:

It has eaten some kitchen roll, scrambled egg and is happy munching the seeds. Also drunk some water so looking good.

All I need now is some kind local to take it home.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Just a kind word...

Well done on taking him/her in... beautiful little fluffy! 

but please be careful if u take them to the vet. If you say you found it outside some vets will just assume its wild (no matter what u tell them) and its there duty to PTS as they are classed as vermin  

Obviously this is a white fuzzie so probs not wild but please becareful  x


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2010)

Paws&Claws said:


> Just a kind word...
> 
> Well done on taking him/her in... beautiful little fluffy!
> 
> ...


Really? I wonder what they would say when I said I am not paying for that?

Anyway, I dont think it needs a vet visit, it seems happy now with a full belly and has now snuggled up asleep 

Thanks anywayz for the kind words


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

The O'Mali's Dad said:


> Really? I wonder what they would say when I said I am not paying for that?
> 
> Anyway, I dont think it needs a vet visit, it seems happy now with a full belly and has now snuggled up asleep
> 
> Thanks anywayz for the kind words


Sounds like everythings under control anyway  well done on taking it in x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I would have him/her in a heartbeat if you were nearer, well done for taking him in.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh he is so cute!! Well done on taking him in! Yes I wish I was nearer too! xx


----------



## Daisymoo (Apr 14, 2010)

He/She is gorgeous!!! :001_wub: they picked the right window to hang around outside me thinks


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

awww how cute good on you rescuing it.maybe if theres just one it might be an escaped pet iam sure there would be more if it was dumped babys it might be worth while putting some posters up in the local area sayin baby rat found and your contact details dnt describe it because just anybody could claim it but if people ring get them to describe it. i just have a gut feeling its an escaped pet. but good on you for helping the little cutie pie :thumbup:


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

red eyed rats have poor vision so probably not blind -it's a very young rat about 4 weeks old.
I will be very happy to have him/her but would need to work out transport--I own other ratties and am experienced with them


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

have pm'd you


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Gosh!!! That is the sweetest little thing!! I love rats but not only am i miles away i am over seas :lol:

That last picture is the best :thumbup: Its like he is telling you that although he will pose as cute as ever can be, he is trying to eat!!! :lol:


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Forgot to say -if you haven't got Lactol best thing is unsweetened Soya Milk-crumble a bit if biscuit in or preferably brown bread -also cooked rice ,pasta ,chicken ,cat food ,tuna etc all good


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

Paul ,there is a home here on Merseyside if we can organise a "rat train " to get him here:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

hilary bradshaw said:


> Paul ,there is a home here on Merseyside if we can organise a "rat train " to get him here:thumbup:


:lol: Hey Hilary, you really want her dont you...

Anyway folks..............Its a girl :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

So what you doing with HER?  Take it she is hand tame then! xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2010)

niki87 said:


> So what you doing with HER?  Take it she is hand tame then! xx


Well there are a few people who want her, its just the transport/distance thing to overcome,just waiting to hear some news from whoever can do.

She seems tame but only a baby.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

She is so cute.. I hope someone takes her on soon... Seems most of the Rat people are up north..


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hilary, I'd be willing to travel some of the way then I could take her to yours, I'm in Formby! Just need to get someone to take her to the Midlands, then I would pick her up from there!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

oh my goodness, well done for rescuing her! Bless her little heart. I hope she finds a special forever home soon


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> Hilary, I'd be willing to travel some of the way then I could take her to yours, I'm in Formby! Just need to get someone to take her to the Midlands, then I would pick her up from there!


thank you so much. xxxxx can anyonehelp getting her to the midlands please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please,please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please,please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please,please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please,please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please,please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please,please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please,please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please,please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please, please

,

,​


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry if this is a unjustified presumtion...but me thinks Hilary might want this? xx


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

*I run an animal rescue, Paws n Claws. we take all kinds of animals including rats. 
I am the worlds worst foster carer, I now have 19 of the little sweeties, I could have re-homed a lot of them but I just fall in love and thats that.
this little girl would have a lovely life with me​*


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

*bumpty bumpty... please​*


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

she should be quarantined and treated for possible exposure to wild rats/ urine before being put with other rats -needs to be Synulox not Baytril


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hilary bradshaw said:


> *I run an animal rescue, Paws n Claws. we take all kinds of animals including rats.
> I am the worlds worst foster carer, I now have 19 of the little sweeties, I could have re-homed a lot of them but I just fall in love and thats that.
> this little girl would have a lovely life with me​*


I hope you manage to get this little one Hilary... And Im sure you will know exactly what you need to do with her.. xxx


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

tagalong said:


> she should be quarantined and treated for possible exposure to wild rats/ urine before being put with other rats -needs to be Synulox not Baytril


i know, all my rats a quarantined before meeting the others


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

a up hilary its amy off lovinggsd forum.i have blade a gsd and i don't know if u remember i also had izzy for a short while.

hope u get this little lovely

take care
amy and blade xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help,advice and comments.

This girl now has been claimed by tagalong here and am meeting her today at 12.30 so yay for rattie :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

Well she has gone to her forever home now. :thumbup:

Thanks Valerie for your efforts and good luck with her. 

Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

boo hoo! I sooooooooooooooo wanted her.
hope you have a lovely life little one.

congrats to her new owner, piccies please!


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

hilary bradshaw said:


> boo hoo! I sooooooooooooooo wanted her.
> hope you have a lovely life little one.
> 
> congrats to her new owner, piccies please!


Awww... You naerly had her hun... Are you looking for another rattty or was it just her in particular? xxx


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aw so glad little rattie has a new home!


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

hilary bradshaw said:


> boo hoo! I sooooooooooooooo wanted her.
> hope you have a lovely life little one.
> 
> congrats to her new owner, piccies please!


Y'know who he needs to call if he get's another rattie at the window  x


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

I will post pics soon but the little one was struggling to breath on way home so had a vet trip en route and some appropriate antibios -I estimate about 3.5weeks old -top eared pink eyed White or maybe Himilayan as markings don't show always yet.
because of the breathing probs i haven't had a good look for nipples but on first glance down below i think male .
We have had cuddles and eaten well though so all fingers crossed please that this little lad can make it


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

everything crossed for her, I still think she looks like a girl


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

um well the gap is actually quite wide between openings -I'll have a search for nipples


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

any news? how is she/he?


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi -little one was quite poorly last night so vets have let me collect some different antibio and some Bisolvon to help clear mucous -everthing is in such tiny amounts --today is a little better and eating a bit more -we had a cuddle and then I saw the Lice - oh oh so after ringing Beaphar to see what I could safely use have applied some small bird spot on 
what is so sad is that this is a clear indication that who ever dumped these rats they all must have had lice as they only live on rats and only go from rat to rat and tbh are a sign of neglect -they become more apparent when they are warm so a good snuggle and out they came 
i will take pics promise.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

tagalong said:


> Hi -little one was quite poorly last night so vets have let me collect some different antibio and some Bisolvon to help clear mucous -everthing is in such tiny amounts --today is a little better and eating a bit more -we had a cuddle and then I saw the Lice - oh oh so after ringing Beaphar to see what I could safely use have applied some small bird spot on
> what is so sad is that this is a clear indication that who ever dumped these rats they all must have had lice as they only live on rats and only go from rat to rat and tbh are a sign of neglect
> i will take pics promise.


She is in good hands now though... xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

awww that is the cutest little rat ive ever seen:001_wub:

well done O'Mali's Dad and Tagalong


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

The Lice have departed 
Today he (I'm pretty sure ) seems a bit better -running about -eating meds from the cup (that's a tiny Chinese teacup ) and enjoying egg biscuit 


























CLICK for Video


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Glad to see hes coming on well! 

Hes a quick little thing! x


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

She is lovely and her coat condition looks so much better already:thumbup:.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

well a few people have viewed this pic and think she is a he 








me thnks so too.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Have you checked for nipples?


----------



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

Well done valerie!!

Possibly could be a he, if ill as he is his tezzies could be right contracted and that age there small anyway 

Try mixing bisolvin in with a little honey, gets into there system better and the honey works wonders for them also..

What a cutie and a very lucky little rattie to of perched himself outside the O/P window and come to you..


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Yeah. I would say she is a he too.
He is so cute. 
Can I steal him? xxx


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Can't see any nipples but tbh they would be minute he's one tiny tiddly little thing


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

RACR said:


> Well done valerie!!
> 
> Possibly could be a he, if ill as he is his tezzies could be right contracted and that age there small anyway
> 
> ...


thanks Andrea will try honey -tbh he is now eating up his meds so looking much better than a day or two ago


----------



## shell195 (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree this little one is a male too. Hes sooooo cute and I look forward to photos as he grows:thumbup:


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

he is looking so much better, good on yer, I,m jealous

keep the piccies coming


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Well we are a bit rattley and sneezy but eating and drinking our meds and running about and me thinks have a pair of testicles appearing


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Today's piccies -


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

deffo looking like a little boy now, are you optomistic he will pull through? he,s adorable


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

He is beautiful!! I really hope he does pull through! Bless him! xx


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

The little one was so good yesterday but overnight and today is very very poorly looks like a secondary pneumonia has set in -being treated but is struggling to breath so not easy to get his meds in -please everyone wish him well again -I feel like a failure and so very sad he deserves a life.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

The only one who should feel like a failure is the poor excuse for a human that dumped him outside in the first place, don't beat yourself up for doing everything you can for him.
My thoughts are with the little fluffball, I hope he makes it. What medication is he on? And make sure he stays nice and warm! ^^


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

please dont beat yourself up you are doing your best and he is in the best place he could possobly be he has the best of chances now he found you i will keep everything crossed for you and him he has come a long away he looks a lot better than the very first pic of a lil fluffed up scared wee think he is actually looking like a lil rattie now so i hope he continues to improve in health sending lots of healing and luck vibes to you both keep us posted 
lots of snuggles for the lil guy xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Best of luck hun! Sending lots of healing wishes!! xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Awww I've loved this thread, he's gorgeous. Have you named him yet? Really hope he gets better, fingers crossed for the little 'un x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Praying he pulls through.. xxx


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Hope he pulls through, fingers and toes crossed for the little fella. Don't blame yourself if he doesn't pull through, you've done your best and if it weren't for you and the OP he wouldn't be alive at all. 
Could he be an escapee from a rodent farm/mass breeder do you think?


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Got him on antibios and Bisolvon and keeping him warm he was growing and eating really well 
Lord knows where he came from I think he was barely 3 weeks old and I doubt he got far on his own but too young to have been bought and dumped
he was coovered in lice which indicates he was not reared in clean conditions


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

tagalong said:


> Got him on antibios and Bisolvon and keeping him warm he was growing and eating really well
> Lord knows where he came from I think he was barely 3 weeks old and I doubt he got far on his own but too young to have been bought and dumped
> he was coovered in lice which indicates he was not reared in clean conditions


Poor thing!! Thats awful! Though you're speaking in the past...he is still with us right? Xx


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

well last night after steaming him to help clear his airways he managed some food and his meds and during the night was a lot calmer with less noisy chest 
today he has again managed his meds and some food -I'm letting him sleep in his warm cosy bed without disturbing him too much.

thanks everyone for thinking of him


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

he was a little better so we had a run around after our meds.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg hes so cute and how much has he grown,he actually looks like a rat now instead of a ball of fluff.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Aw, what a sweetie


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Well done Valerie!

You have done the best by this cutie and have put a lot of effort in and that is all you can do.

If god forbid the worst happens, at least he has been comfortable and cared for.

Shame because he is a fighter and looks very healthy.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

awww he is so sweet! 

Hope he pulls through 

Is there something wrong with his eye or is it just the picture?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Is there something wrong with his eye or is it just the picture?


I wondered that? He's sooo sweet though


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow he's changed so much!! He actually looks so much better! And yes he is a lot bigger. What a scrumptious little boy you have! xx


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

His eyes seem fine think the camera shows them up like that because he's pink eyed -he's short sighted like all pink eyed and I think he might be deaf !
He's still rattly and sneezy but a lot better than Sunday -one worry is if he will always suffer on and off with congestion but he realy is a fighter.
At 4.30 am  he decided to chew the cage door until I got up and he climbed out and snuggled at the back of my neck


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

will he be meeting your clan when he gets better?
or have u got some youngsters for him to meet?

he is lovely.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

well I started to arrange getting a male baby friend now I know he's male but when I nearly lost him again on Sunday I had to cancel plans for a bit.
Sadly I'm about to lose one of my bucks he had a pulmonary embolism and one has severe HLD and is very elderly that leaves all girlies (so that's a no )or my 2 younger boys -one of them is off to vets tomorrow for an op on his tum as he has an odd red growth -so i think i do need a baby :confused1:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

tagalong said:


> His eyes seem fine think the camera shows them up like that because he's pink eyed -he's short sighted like all pink eyed and I think he might be deaf !


ah that's good then about the eyes 

It's just that one eye looks slightly bigger than the other on the photo taken from above him 

Glad to hear he's still improving, hopefully he will benefit from a friend


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

after a not very good day breathing wise yesterday today it has eased a bit-we now have a name --Cookie -simply because that's what he is -one tough Cookie  and very definitely a boy now


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh yes defs a boy as is evident by pic 3!! Bless him!! He is such a bonny boy. And looks so much better. I know you're not out the woods with him...but hope he pulls through! xx


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

oh and yep his right eye is slightly bigger than his left -this can happen in rats but should be fine -they have bad vision anyway


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

tagalong said:


> oh and yep his right eye is slightly bigger than his left -this can happen in rats but should be fine -they have bad vision anyway


Or it could be indicitive of SDAV, which would explain the resp issues and pneumonia also.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

spoiled_rat said:


> Or it could be indicitive of SDAV, which would explain the resp issues and pneumonia also.


he doesn't have swollen glands or any porphyrin at all and eyes are clear and no swelling -
I'm using term pneumonia rather than vet diagnosing it -vet check showed respiratory issues indeed myco related and probably caused by exposure -he has now been here long enough to stop producing virus if it is SDAV (according to Ann Storey) so will hope he gradually improves in next 4 weeks.
I don't show or have contact with other rats or owners atm.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

HE!!!! is looking a lot brighter you can definatly tell he a he now from picture 3 no doubting that.i love the name you chose he is definatly one tough cookie and i hope he continues to live up to his name.he is absolutly adorable what a lil button he really dose look so much better you can actually tell its a lil rattie now,i remember the very firs pics the op posted he just looked like a fluffy ball with ears but now he looks stunning and iam sure he will continue to improve with your care and love.:thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww hes looking so happy bless him youve done wonders with the little fella, i love his name


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

*all I can say Valerie is "bloody well done for bringing him this far," you have worked wonders with him.
I was gutted that I didn't adopt him, and in my head I was thinking" no one can look after him as well as me" you,ve proved me wrong. 
he,s adorable and a credit to you. 
keep up the good work and keep the piccies coming​*
(would you mind if I posted some of your photos of him on the lovingsd website where I first saw him, Paul, who found him is a member over there)


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

hilary bradshaw said:


> that's fine -post pics where you like  and thanks for the kind words


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

getting more rat like daily now -he likes to snuggle behind my neck and give me ratty kisses


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

wow the difference in him in that short time is amazing:thumbsup: he sounds a little sweetie


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Cookie had a vet check and vet thought it would be fine for him to have a friend now so yesterday he met his new companion.
He's a dumbo agouti hooded double 'patchwork' rex 6 weeks old and a friendly little monster 
Cookie was pinging all over the place with excitement -it was lovely to watch.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

what a glorious ending.

this is fantastic i wish i had been there when u intro'd him to the dumbo boy.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

That is simply wonderful!..............though...........PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

oops--well they like playing in there :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

tagalong said:


> oops--well they like playing in there :lol:


 am only kidding....just seems to be a growing trend! xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

Wonderful to see he is happy now.A very happy rattie :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

wow what a handsome young man he has turned into! You could hardly believe he's that same little ball of fluff on the first page


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww! I am glad to hear that he is okay after all he has been through! And he looks so happy to have a friend  Well done for all the hard work (those involved in finding and keeping him, transporting him, and getting him better!)


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

New lad is called Muffin aka Ragamuffin due to the wiry baldy fur


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Mar 9, 2008)

beautiful, he,s so lucky


----------

